# Hot Pink Mesh Jersey's



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello! Does anyone known of any wholesaler that sells Hot PInk Mesh Jersey's? Or even a light pink? Or at least "girlie looking ones"


----------



## mrgalati (Jan 19, 2011)

Augusta Sportswear has a couple of ladies light pink mesh jerseys available:

#250
Style 250 - LADIES REPLICA FOOTBALL TEE | Augusta Sportswear, Inc.

#252
Style 252 - LADIES JUNIOR FIT PEP RALLY REPLICA TEE | Augusta Sportswear, Inc.

Augusta can be purchased direct, and also from a number of wholesalers, including TSC.


----------

